# does a gluten free/potato free kibble exist?



## captnscooby (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi everyone! I'm new and am hoping the many minds here can help me solve my dog food dilemma. I've searched the forums and cannot seem to find an answer to my question.

I'm looking for a gluten free/white potato free kibble and have run myself ragged looking for something that I feel may not exist.

Here's my criteria:
- No gluten
- No white potatoes (sweet potatoes are ok)
- 24%-26% protein (would possibly consider up to 28%)
- 3 of the top 5 ingredients should be meat based (will settle for 2 if necessary)
- No Diamond manufactured food

I'm not opposed to grains in moderation and I'm not worried about the protein type at this point. No known allergies or intolerances to protein.

If anyone has suggestions, I would appreciate them very much!

Thanks!
Mandi


----------



## saltydogs (Oct 31, 2010)

captnscooby said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new and am hoping the many minds here can help me solve my dog food dilemma. I've searched the forums and cannot seem to find an answer to my question.
> 
> I'm looking for a gluten free/white potato free kibble and have run myself ragged looking for something that I feel may not exist.
> 
> ...


Yes, Wysong makes one but it is very very expensive. I would look for a food with just white rice if you have a specific issue. Millet perhaps too.

The only food I can think of with just white rice is Abady M&S but that too is expensive and hard to find but it is great stuff.

You could also look for a kibble with corn as the only grain because the protein portion of corn is the easiest of all the grain proteins to digest. That is fact.


----------



## saltydogs (Oct 31, 2010)

saltydogs said:


> Yes, Wysong makes one but it is very very expensive. I would look for a food with just white rice if you have a specific issue. Millet perhaps too and oats and corn as well.
> 
> The only food I can think of with just white rice is Abady M&S but that too is expensive and hard to find but it is great stuff.
> 
> You could also look for a kibble with corn as the only grain because the protein portion of corn is the easiest of all the grain proteins to digest. That is fact.


Millet, corn, oats & rice are "gluten" free.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Here's a few. There in the 30% protein range. I couldn't find anything lower than that without containing potatoes or grains. The ziwi peak is 30%, but the price is insane

Dog Food Reviews - Acana Grasslands - Powered by ReviewPost

Nature's Variety Instinct Salmon Meal Formula Dry Dog Food | PetFoodDirect.com

ZiwiPeak Daily-Dog Cuisine Venison Real Meat Dry Dog Food | PetFoodDirect.com

ZiwiPeak Daily-Dog Cuisine Lamb Real Meat Dry Dog Food | PetFoodDirect.com


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Ugh, I just types up a bunch of stuff and it got erased..

Anyways, you wont find too many options when it comes to grain free/potato free that are lower then 30% protein. 

Dogswell recently came out with Nutrisca, their lamb version is 30% protein:
www.heartypet.com - Dogswell Nutrisca Lamb and Chickpea Dry Dog Food

Theres also Annamaet grain free (30% as well)
www.heartypet.com - Annamaet Grain Free Dog Food

and Great life Buffalo (29%)
natural pet food, holistic dog food, organic dog food, premium dog food, healthy dog food, pet treats, dog treats, greenies, eagle pack, nutro dog food, primal dog food, raw dog food, premium dog kibble, freeze dried treats, canned dog food, puppy fo

You may also want to look into dehydrated foods like Honest Kitchen or Sojos, they are generally lower protein and some are made with sweet potatoes.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Here are some with grains in it

Whole Earth Farms Adult Dry Dog Food | PetFoodDirect.com

HealthWise Dog Food | PetFoodDirect.com

Fromm Gold Holistic Adult Dry Dog Food | PetFoodDirect.com

Merrick Campfire Trout Feast Dry Dog Food | PetFoodDirect.com

Merrick Wilderness Blend Dry Dog Food | PetFoodDirect.com


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

You can also try Healthwise chicken, its gluten free:
Healthy Pet Products – Natural Cat Food, Healthy Dog Food, Puppy Kibble – HealthWise Pet Food

Since rice is gluten free, I dont think you should have too hard of time finding foods with it that are lower protein.

http://www.avodermnatural.com/Dog_Foods/adult_cr.htm


----------



## captnscooby (Nov 9, 2010)

saltydogs said:


> Yes, Wysong makes one but it is very very expensive. I would look for a food with just white rice if you have a specific issue. Millet perhaps too.


saltydogs - Thanks for the suggestion on Wysong. The Synorgon formula could be a good possibility. The price could become an issue, but I do combine The Honest Kitchen with my kibble, so it could help offset the price.


----------



## captnscooby (Nov 9, 2010)

cast71 said:


> Here's a few. There in the 30% protein range. I couldn't find anything lower than that without containing potatoes or grains. The ziwi peak is 30%, but the price is insane
> 
> Dog Food Reviews - Acana Grasslands - Powered by ReviewPost
> 
> ...


I was actually feeding that Acana formula before, but they changed it to use white potatoes and now I'm feeding a growing puppy too and don't feel comfortable with the higher protein levels. Acana is a great food though and I really wish I could still use it. I do appreciate the suggestions.



cast71 said:


> Here are some with grains in it
> 
> Whole Earth Farms Adult Dry Dog Food | PetFoodDirect.com
> 
> ...


Most of these contain barley, so I can't use them. Healthwise could be an option. I tend to forget about that brand, although I'm not too keen on Natura selling out. If P&G leaves the food alone, I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## captnscooby (Nov 9, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> Anyways, you wont find too many options when it comes to grain free/potato free that are lower then 30% protein.
> 
> Dogswell recently came out with Nutrisca, their lamb version is 30% protein:
> www.heartypet.com - Dogswell Nutrisca Lamb and Chickpea Dry Dog Food
> ...


Thanks for these suggestions, although I'm not necessarily looking for a grain free food. No gluten or potatoes. I'm feeding a growing medium breed puppy, so that's my reason for wanting to keep the protein reasonable. If I was just looking for a food for my other 2, I'd be fine with the protein level. 

I may just have to suck it up and start buying multiple brands of food. 

I do use The Honest Kitchen to supplement my kibble and love it!



Unosmom said:


> You can also try Healthwise chicken, its gluten free:
> Healthy Pet Products – Natural Cat Food, Healthy Dog Food, Puppy Kibble – HealthWise Pet Food
> 
> Since rice is gluten free, I dont think you should have too hard of time finding foods with it that are lower protein.
> ...


I need to give Healthwise another look. I'm just cautious because of the buy out. My oldest 2 have eaten Avoderm before, but I won't use it for the puppy because of the protein level. 

Again, thank you for the suggestions. I really appreciate all of the help!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

captnscooby said:


> I'm feeding a growing medium breed puppy, so that's my reason for wanting to keep the protein reasonable. If I was just looking for a food for my other 2, I'd be fine with the protein level.


Don't worry about protein levels for your puppy. That old myth is just that ... a myth. Protein is the building block of muscle. Your puppy needs it and he needs a lot of it to properly build his muscles. Protein for mid size puppies has never been thought to be a problem anyway. ITs the giant breeds that people used to think high protein caused a problem with.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

> I'm not too keen on Natura selling out. If P&G leaves the food alone, I'll keep it in mind.





> I need to give Healthwise another look. I'm just cautious because of the buy out.


I don't think there going to touch any of the formulas, at least I hope not. It wouldn't make sense financially, because they would lose alot of customers. It would be crazy to mess with EVO especially. I'm going to be using EVO and I will be keeping a close eye on how my dog does on it. I hate giving P&G any money, but the natura line is all excellent. Don't trust any company. Don't be lazy and constantly monitor how your dog does on any food. It sucks, but welcome to the wondeful world of kibble

I wouldn't worry about the protein levels. I would not want to give my dog a food with less than 25% protein and 15% fat. Too many carbs are bad. It can cause diabetes, just like in humans. If you rotate high and medium protein foods, it will also average out the protein, fat and carb levels:smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I agree, the high protein thing is a myth, the only thing you want to watch out for is calcium and phosphorus levels, but generally for large breed puppies. 


> MYTH #2. PROTEIN MAKES
> PUPPIES GROW TOO FAST
> There is no direct link between
> high protein and skeletal
> ...


http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/ORIJEN_White_Paper.pdf


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

No one's posted Dogswell Nustrisca yet, so I guess I'll just add to the list. It's a grain-free holistic food with chickpeas/peas instead of tapioca/potatoes. They have a chicken formula and a lamb formula. They're sending out 1lb samples right now (Facebook page; read Uno's Mom's post); enough to tell if your dog likes the taste, but not enough for a full daily serving. It's low glycemic, but pretty expensive for what is is, though; in the Orijen price range, although you get more meat with Orijen. I guess it's a decent amount of protein, though: 32% and 30% (crude). I would suggest emailing them about the calcium & phosphorous levels. If the phosphorous doesn't go over 1.4% and the calcium doesn't go over 1.8%, you could feed it. If it's over that amount, you could add it to your list for adult foods. 

High protein is not something to worry about; high protein is NOT harmful to puppies and actually helps with development. It's just the calcium & phosphorous you have to watch out for when you have a large breed puppies. Other puppies should be fine on regular puppy food or a food approved for all life stages.


----------

